# Fever To Host Game 1 Of WNBA Playoff Series Next Thursday



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

INDIANAPOLIS - The Indiana Fever will host the Detroit Shock in the opening game of the 2006 WNBA Playoffs when the Shock visits Conseco Fieldhouse on Thursday, Aug. 17. Tipoff is 7:00 p.m.

The Fever has secured the No. 3 seed in the Eastern Conference and hopes for a return to the Eastern Conference Finals where it fell to the Connecticut Sun last season. Indiana (21-12 entering Sunday's game) is paired with No. 2 seed Detroit (23-11) in a first-round matchup pitting two teams who split four games during the regular season. Each team won a pair of games on its home floor.

Indiana hosts the opening game of the series which will be televised live on ESPN2. Game 2 and, if necessary, Game 3, will be played in the Palace of Auburn Hills. Detroit or Indiana will advance to meet the winner of the Connecticut vs. Washington first-round series, in the Eastern Conference Finals.

Date Site Time Network TV

Game 1 Thursday, Aug. 17 Detroit at Indiana 7:00 p.m. ESPN2

Game 2 Saturday, Aug. 19 Indiana at Detroit 6:00 p.m. ESPN2

* Game 3 Monday, Aug. 21 Indiana at Detroit TBD NBATV

* if necessary

Eastern Conference Finals dates follow the same three-game format, with games to be played on Aug. 24, 26 and 27. The WNBA Finals, matching the champions of the East and West, is a five-game series which begins Aug. 30.

Individual tickets for all Fever home games - including 2006 WNBA Playoff tickets - can be purchased at the Conseco Fieldhouse Box Office, all Ticketmaster outlets, the Internet (Ticketmaster.com or ConsecoFieldhouse.com) or by phone at (877) WNBA-TIX. For season or group ticket information, call (317) 917-2500.


----------

